# different than



## metallicorb

Как по-русски будет "different than"?
Я знаю глагол "отличаться", но я хочу использовать слово "чем".

Можно сказать "Эти клубы разные, чем клубы Москвы."?


----------



## Ptak

metallicorb said:


> Как по-русски будет "different than"?
> Я знаю глагол "отличаться", но я хочу использовать слово "чем".
> 
> Можно сказать "Эти клубы разные, чем клубы Москвы."?


_Эти клубы иные, чем в Москве_, но это звучит очень книжно. В нормальной речи, скорее, скажут _не такие, как в Москве_.

"Different than" может переводиться по-разному в зависимости от контекста.


----------



## metallicorb

Ptak said:


> _Эти клубы иные, чем в Москве_, но это звучит очень книжно. В нормальной речи, скорее, скажут _не такие, как в Москве_.
> 
> "Different than" может переводиться по-разному в зависимости от контекста.



Можно сказать "Эти клубы больше чем другие клубы."?

_Note: I would like to understand the proper usage of *than* in terms of *comparing two objects*._ Could someone please provide a proper example of comparing two objects?


----------



## Ptak

metallicorb said:


> "Эти клубы Этот клуб больше, чем другие клубы."


----------



## Maroseika

metallicorb said:


> _note: I would like to understand the proper usage of *than* in terms of *comparing two objects*._ could someone please provide a proper example of comparing two objects?



Верблюд больше, чем кролик.
2 лучше, чем 1.
Взрослые сильнее, чем дети.


----------



## Pavel88

You don't always have to use _чем_ to mean _than_ when comparing to things. You can simply put the second thing in the comparison in the genitive case, for example:
*
oн выше всех*. _He's taller/higher than everyone_. 
*oн более умный других студентов*
*он более умный, чем другие студенты*
*он умнее других студентов* 
*он умнее, чем другие студенты*

The last four all mean "he's smarter than the other students." And you have a choice not only between using *чем or the genitive case*, but also between using *более + adjective*  or *the comparative form of the adjective*. Hope that helps and that I didn't make any typos and/or grammatical errors in the Russian


----------



## Mr_Darcy

oн более умный других студентов
Invalid construction.


----------



## Pavel88

ah yes that's what I get for typing about grammar this late at night


----------



## metallicorb

Pavel88 said:


> *oн выше всех*. _He's taller/higher than everyone_.
> *oн более умный других студентов*
> *он более умный, чем другие студенты*
> *он умнее других студентов*
> *он умнее, чем другие студенты*



Corrections:
*oн выше всех*. _He's taller/higher than everyone_. 
*oн более умных других студентов*
*он более умных, чем другие студенты*
*он умнее других студентов* 
*он умнее, чем другие студенты*


----------



## Maroseika

metallicorb said:


> Corrections:
> *oн выше всех*. _He's taller/higher than everyone_.
> *oн более умных других студентов*  (corrections lead to some of the other variants)
> *он более умный, чем другие студенты*
> *он умнее других студентов*
> *он умнее, чем другие студенты*


----------



## Sobakus

metallicorb said:


> Corrections:
> *он более умных, чем другие студенты*



Более умный is a single analytic comparative form of the adjective "умный" (умнее is the synthetic one), there's no grammatical interaction between parts of an analytical word. "Более умных" with the adjective in Genetive(and hence grammatical interaction) means "more than the clever ones".


----------



## Pavel88

Yes I just meant these three examples  I don't think my brain was working at 1 in the morning last night 
*
он более умный, чем другие студенты*
*он умнее других студентов* 
*он умнее, чем другие студенты*

So in order to compare two things you use the construction: 
*более + adj., + чем*
or *the comparative form of the adjective + either чем or the genitive case. 

*Note that in some instances you have to use *чем* and not the genitive. Например,* дом Павла красивее, чем его. *Pavel's house is prettier than his (house).


----------



## Natalisha

Pavel88 said:


> Например,* дом Павла красивее, чем его. *Pavel's house is prettier than his (house).


----------



## Pavel88

woops  Thanks


----------



## Sobakus

Pavel88 said:


> [/B]Note that in some instances you have to use *чем* and not the Dative. На премьер,* дом павла красивее, чем его. *Pavel's house is prettier than his (house).



It's Genetive, not Dative. And with его/её the problem is that they can be either posessive pronouns or Genetives of the personal pronouns он/она, so without "чем" the sentence could mean "Pavel's house is prettier than Pavel"  Note that there are long forms of the posessive pronouns(like these of the adjectives), "егоный" and "еёный", though they are VERY colloquial. But if you ever feel like not using "чем", they are there


----------



## Pavel88

yea that's what I meant  I just woke up so my brain is still asleep


----------



## Saluton

"Different than"? Isn't it supposed to be "different from"?


----------



## jazyk

It's genItive.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Sobakus said:


> It's Genetive, not Dative. And with его/её the problem is that they can be either posessive pronouns or Genetives of the personal pronouns он/она, so without "чем" the sentence could mean "Pavel's house is prettier than Pavel"  Note that there are long forms of the posessive pronouns(like these of the adjectives), "егоный" and "еёный", though they are VERY colloquial. But if you ever feel like not using "чем", they are there



Nope:
Павлов дом красивее его (самого).
Павлов дом красивее, чем он (сам).
"Павлов дом красивее, чем его" just looks incomplete and requires another noun after "его".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

metallicorb said:


> Как по-русски будет "different than"?
> Я знаю глагол "отличаться", но я хочу использовать слово "чем".
> 
> Можно сказать "Эти клубы разные, чем клубы Москвы."?



Нельзя.
Можно, например, сказать: "Эти клубы отличаются от московских (клубов)" или, как уже было предложено, "Эти клубы не такие, как в Москве".
Чтобы использовать частицу "чем", нужно, чтобы прилагательное перед ней было в сравнительной степени, а прилагательное "разный" логически сравнительной и превосходной степени не имеет.


----------



## Sobakus

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Nope:
> Павлов дом красивее его.



That's as ambiguous as Дом Павла.



> "Павлов дом красивее, чем его" just looks incomplete and requires another noun after "его".



It doesn't require it, it just looks better. So do all the constructions in this thread including your examples.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

sobakus said:


> that's as ambiguous as Дом Павла.


"Павлов дом" и "дом Павла" суть стилистические варианты, но не об этом сейчас речь. 
Дело в том, что при использовании в сравнениях союза "чем" оба сравниваемых существительных стоят в именительном падеже.

В предложении "Дом Павла/Павлов дом красивее его" "его" является личным местоимением, а не притяжательным (Дом Павла/Павлов дом красивее Павла), и стоит в родительном падеже. Это местоимение с грамматической точки зрения вполне однозначно, но семантически, будучи омонимом неизменяемого притяжательного местоимения "его, часто, если не всегда, сопровождается определительным местоимением "сам" (опять же, в родительном падеже).



sobakus said:


> it doesn't require it, it just looks better. So do all the constructions in this thread including your examples.


Предложение "Дом Павла/ Павлов дом красивее, чем его" не выглядит лучше, потому что "его" здесь является притяжательным местоимением, а не личным (см. выше), и в отсутствие контекста (если мы не знаем, с чьим домом сравнивается дом Павла) требует дополнения другим существительным - допустим, "Дом Павла красивее, чем его (Павла) жена" (как бы бессмысленно с логической точки зрения это предложение ни звучало).


----------



## Sobakus

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Предложение "Дом Павла/ Павлов дом красивее, чем его" не выглядит лучше, потому что "его" здесь является притяжательным местоимением, а не личным (см. выше), и в отсутствие контекста (если мы не знаем, с чьим домом сравнивается дом Павла) требует дополнения другим существительным - допустим, "Дом Павла красивее, чем его (Павла) жена" (как бы бессмысленно с логической точки зрения это предложение ни звучало).



Подразумевалось конечно же "looks better with it". Но мне вообще непонятно, откуда вы взяли жену  Речь в предложении идёт о домах, соответсвенно повторять существительное "дом" снова не требуется, и так понятно, что "дом Павла красивее, чем его дом". К тому же, если мы не знаем, с чьим домом сравнивается дом Павла, мы не используем притяжательное местоимение по определению. Вообще не понял вас.


----------



## Natalisha

angelo di fuoco said:


> Предложение "Дом Павла/ Павлов дом красивее, чем его" не выглядит лучше, потому что "его" здесь является притяжательным местоимением, а не личным (см. выше), и в отсутствие контекста (если мы не знаем, с чьим домом сравнивается дом Павла) требует дополнения другим существительным - допустим, "Дом Павла красивее, чем его (Павла) жена" (как бы бессмысленно с логической точки зрения это предложение ни звучало).


Данное предложение возможно только в контексте, из которого сначала становится понятно, кто такой "он". Без контекста оно практически не имеет смысла.


----------

